# Was ich an Diablo 2 sehr nervig fand



## Cyclonekiss (7. September 2008)

you can swim all the way from Alcatraz to kizzmyarse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (7. September 2008)

aha?


----------



## Tikume (7. September 2008)

Warum fängst Du einen Thread in einem Forum das Blizzard sicher nicht lesen wird mit "@Blizzard" an?

Das würde mich brennend interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metaa (7. September 2008)

schreib ins offiziele forum


----------



## Dragonfire64 (7. September 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Warum fängst Du einen Thread in einem Forum das Blizzard sicher nicht lesen wird mit "@Blizzard" an?
> 
> Das würde mich brennend interessieren
> 
> ...



Tja Tikume das ist glaub ich der allgemeine Irrglaube das alles was hier geschrieben wird auch automatisch von Blizzard-Mitarbeitern gelesen wird, aber die Faustregel ist eigentlich, das Blizzard mit Ihren eigenen Foren genug um die Ohren hat, deine Bitte um ein neues Inventar in einem sehr alten Spiel würde sich bei Blizzard selbst wahrscheinlich besser machen als hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sicher wird vllt mal der ein oder andere gm sich auch buffed ansehn aber was soll er dann schreiben? (selbst wenn´s so wär) "Hey du danke für deinen Verbesserungsvorschlag wir werden Diablo 2, sowie Diablo 3 und alle folgenden Blizzard-Spiele an deine Wünsche angleichen..." Oder wie stellste dir das vor? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (@ TE)
LG
Drago


----------



## Mojo2 (7. September 2008)

Schon mal was von sog. Mulis gehört?

Allerdings braucht man dazu Leute, die einem helfen das Zeug umzuladen und Freunde hast du ja leider keine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konradio (7. September 2008)

In Diablo 3 wird das Inventar verbessert -.-


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (7. September 2008)

lol? 
/close plz..<.<


----------



## Yiraja (7. September 2008)

Cyclonekiss schrieb:


> you can swim all the way from Alcatraz to kizzmyarse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lol was soll das ^^


----------

